# Rip cut 2x4 into 2 1x4's with table saw



## DaveNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello,
I would like some advice on rip cutting a 2×4 (4 ft. long) into two 1×4's using a table saw. I have a home-built sled with clamps to hold down the lumber and keep my hands far away from the blade.

My question is-if I cut half way through and then flip the board and do the other half, is this kind of a cut (only half way through) likely to cause kickback?

Thanks for the advice. 
Dave


----------



## johnintecumseh (Jan 16, 2009)

If you flip and get the same side on the fence, go slow (very at the end) , when it cuts thru, hold it on the fence and turn the saw off. small mark left by the blade. keep smiling John


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I think others will chime in with the same thoughts.

Make your first rip a little less than half of the thickness. Then flip end for end and do it again.

Complete your cut with a hand saw.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

You understand that after a couple of days, the 1×4s are likely to resemble pretzels, right?

If you start with KD 2×4s, it won't be as bad, but the inexpensive ones warp pretty fast when you make a cut like that.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would go buy a 1X 4 they are cheap and safer than ripping a 2×4 on the table saw. You will also have less of a chance of them warping.


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

yep they will go pretzel quick unless your going to glue them dowm soon as you cut them


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I just finished resawing 33 5/4" x 6" x 8' cedar deck boards on the TS by just standing them up and running them through. no sled or other stuff to get in the way. the blade is buried I don't see where the concern is, just watch your hand placement as the blade exits the wood. I needed 500+ 3/8" x 5" x 12" pieces to make diamonds, scallops, points, and dog ear siding pieces for a historic house I am working on. after resawing I had 7/16 left then I planed them down to the final thickness. what you are trying to do will work but you will not have 3/4 when you are done 1 1/2 - saw blade = 11/16 left. also the odds the board is straight enough that the saw blade meets in the middle is rare. so if you were making 5/8 stock you would be good.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

2x lumber is the wettest thing the borg sells except for those sodas in the case next to the checkout stand. 
So +1 to everyone who said "you can cut them but they will turn into pretzels."


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

Wait …........

2x box store lumber(studs) are actually 1 1/2 in wide correct?
1x is 3/4 in right?

Standard TS saw kerf is 1/8 in ??

Those 1x 's are going to be missing 1/16 in in thickness because of the saw kerf even if you CAN resaw them right down the middle on a table saw.

Right??

IMHO "resawing on the tablesaw" is not the concern for kickback, but resawing crappy boxstore studs is the risk(of kickback/warping/twisting).

Right?


----------



## KYSean (Jul 21, 2008)

I would just buy the 1×4 's


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Another first time poster with a question that's - questionable. Who's on a phishing trip here?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Account was created in 2013…that's really waiting on the bait to mature!

Now I remember why I never posted questions when I first joined LJ!



> Another first time poster with a question that s - questionable. Who s on a phishing trip here?
> 
> - dhazelton


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

If you have a riving knife (or can rig up a tall splitter) you'll probably be fine. I've resawn a LOT of boards up to 6" wide on my table saw without having a single kickback scare, sawing halfway through and flipping them end-for-end. At first I was terrified, but once I got used to seeing the blade that high - and made sure I was using the right type of push stick/shoe and featherboards - I don't really have any problems with it.

But as everyone else said, in this case just buy the 1×4s. For a few bucks extra you avoid the hassle and won't end up with warped results.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Since the question was asked, and 8 replies made in 2013, I would bet that he has cut them by now.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Since the question was asked, and 8 replies made in 2013, I would bet that he has cut them by now.
> - gwilki


That would be a good bet… particularly since they haven't been back since asking!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## michelevit (Oct 4, 2010)

I use kiln dried 2 by 4's and use my table saw to resaw them into the size i build. Usually .75*1.5" 
Works great. I do the half cut and flip method. I power down my saw sometimes, sometimes I just lift the wood using the front edge as the pivot point. I start with a 4' min length so there is enough wood to hold onto.


----------

